

Scripted.com API: Interactive Documentation - rmorrison
http://blog.scripted.com/dev/interactive-documentation/

======
johns
This is a nice take on the I/O Docs/API Explorer style (e.g.
<http://developer.mashery.com/iodocs>). Those sample JSON responses could
really stand to get some pretty printing though. Don't provide example
responses if they're unreadable. The post even touches on this ("An API’s
documentation is its human interface") so it would nice to see them made more
human-readable.

~~~
jbkring
Yup, agree wholeheartedly! Will work on that shortly.

------
rbucks
With the Scripted API, you can build a self-publishing website in < 50 lines
of code. We're publishing to our own magazine sites using this API!

Basic flow:

Use a feed to parse and generate topics Push blog article jobs to Scripted
Pull finished content from Scripted Post content to your CMS

We'll write another blog post about it in a couple of weeks.

------
pjscott
The Redis docs are similar, albeit not quite as fancy. The reference page for
each command includes a few example requests and their results -- and it's
connected to a running Redis server, so you can actually type commands into
it. Check it out:

<http://redis.io/commands/sadd>

~~~
smanek
Woah - I've used those docs dozens of times and never realized that the demos
were interactive. I just assumed they were static examples. Thanks!

------
rbucks
There should be a rule that if you have to write a wrapper for the API, then
it's either poorly designed or poorly document, or both. Eg PayPal, Google,
LinkedIn.

------
rausanka
Some of the most beautifully formatted API docs I've ever seen. It's really
nice to have design care applied to developer pages.

~~~
cpdean
i love the recent upgrade to git-scm <http://git-scm.com/docs/git-rebase>

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
I'm really excited to see what will be done with this.

------
amantesting
This looks very usable. Getting started tonight.

------
irinai
This will be great for small businesses!

------
rupatejura
Excellently scripted API doc.

